# Quelltext verbergen ?



## cardice (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Ich lese nun schon seit einiger Zeit im Forum und konnte auch schon viele nützliche Sachen finden,aber entweder bin ich jetzt blind,oder die Frage gab es noch nicht.
Ich würde gerne den Quelltext verbergen,aber habe absolut keinen Schimmer,wie das geht.(ich arbeite mit Namo,falls das wichtig ist.
Wäre toll,wenn ihr einpaar Tipps für mich als Laien hättet!
Und gleich noch eine Frage hinterher.
Wie funktioniert das:
Ich klicke auf ein Bild,ein Popup öffnet sich(bis dahin komme ich noch),aber das Bild wird erst sichtbar,wenn ich mit der Maus drüber gehe?
Ich bin schon jetzt auf eure Tipps gespannt
LG Cardice


----------



## fluessig (19. Juni 2004)

Welchen Quelltext möchtest du verbergen?
Deinen HTML-Code?
Wenn ja, dann gibt es begrenzte Möglichkeiten, von denen ich dir aber abrate, da Laien dein Code nicht interessiert und Interessierte trotzdem drankommen (ist immer im Browsercache einsehbar).

Dein Problem mit der Bildanzeige hab ich nicht ganz verstanden, aber vielleicht meinst du einen normalen MouseOver Effekt, den man mit JavaScript machen kann (kannst du in selfhtml nachlesen).


----------



## Coranor (19. Juni 2004)

Hier ein paar Links zu einem Thread aus dem Forum, wo schon mal über Deine Frage mit dem Quelltext diskutiert wurde:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=130149

Und hier ein kleines Tutorial, auch von hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials6292.html

Sollte vielleicht ein Anfang sein, aber wie schon erwähnt, wer wirklich an Deinen Quelltext ran will, der kommt ran (in Bezug auf HTML, CSS, JavaScript).


----------



## cardice (19. Juni 2004)

Ich danke euch!
Werde gleich mal nach schauen!
LG Cardice


----------



## Xaicon (19. Juni 2004)

Es gibt keine effektive Möglichkeit den Quelltext zu "verstecken".
Manche sperren die "rechte Maustaste" (Kontextmenü), doch lässt sich jederzeit der QT (z.B. beim IE  über " Ansicht => Quelltext ") anzeigen, und es ist nicht möglich, diese Option abzuschalten...


in gewissem Sinne 
Xaicon


----------



## cardice (19. Juni 2004)

Ich meinte ja nicht,dass er ganz weg sein sollte,aber da habe ich dank eurer Hilfe schon das gefunden,was ich meinte.
Hier habe ich mal einen Link zu dem Effekt,den ich meine http://www.claudiashome.de/cmm-poser-galerie/cmm-images/frames/index.htm 
LG Cardice


----------



## Tim C. (19. Juni 2004)

Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, was das bringen soll....


----------



## Coranor (19. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cardice _
> *Ich meinte ja nicht,dass er ganz weg sein sollte,aber da habe ich dank eurer Hilfe schon das gefunden,was ich meinte.
> Hier habe ich mal einen Link zu dem Effekt,den ich meine http://www.claudiashome.de/cmm-poser-galerie/cmm-images/frames/index.htm
> LG Cardice *



Entweder bin ich blind oder ich versteh nicht ganz welchen Effekt Du meinst, ich kann den Quelltext lesen, sowohl den im Navigationsframe als auch den im Inhaltsframe.


----------



## cardice (19. Juni 2004)

Bei dem Link geht es doch nicht mehr um den Quelltext sondern ,wie mache ich den Effekt!Aber auch das hat sich schon erledigt,aber trtzdem Danke für eure Hilfe!
LG Cardice


----------



## Coranor (19. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cardice _
> *Bei dem Link geht es doch nicht mehr um den Quelltext sondern ,wie mache ich den Effekt!Aber auch das hat sich schon erledigt,aber trtzdem Danke für eure Hilfe!
> LG Cardice *



Also nach zwei total verschiedene Themen in einem Thread zu fragen ist ein bischen, naja chaotisch und arg verwirrend, hättest für Deine zweite Frage nicht einen zweiten Threads aufmachen können?


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

denn quelltext kann man mit php verbergen, soviel ich weiß und der effekt ist wahrscheinlich mit javascript


----------



## squeaker (22. Juni 2004)

wie sollte das gehen - der Quelltext ist doch die Grundlage auf der der Browser die Seite aufbaut. Wie soll der zu verstecken gehen? Wenn der Browser den Quelltext nicht sieht,  kann er die Seite nicht aufbauen. Wenn er die Seite nicht aufbauen kann, ist sie leer.
Und was der Browser sieht, kann ich auch sehen.


----------



## Radhad (22. Juni 2004)

Mit PHP kann man keinen HTML-Quelltext verbergen, der wird dann genauso wie er vorher war wieder ausgegeben. Da gewinnt man nichts. PHP Code an sich ist geschützt, weil er in HTML Code übersetzt wird, und nur den übersetzten Code kann man sehen, aber nicht die Funktionen, Klassen etc.


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

mit was geht das dann


----------



## fluessig (22. Juni 2004)

@tobi: Siehe oben! Das geht gar nicht!


----------



## squeaker (22. Juni 2004)

php verbirgt wie der Quelltext zustande kommt, da der php-code nur auf dem Server ausgeführt wird und nur das Ergebnis (der HTML-Code) an den Client ausgeliefert wird.
JavaScript hingegen wird auf dem Client ausgeführt und ist damit vollständig für den Client einsehbar.
Sogar JavaApplets sind auf dem Client einsehbar (auch wenn es etwas mehr aufwand bedarf). Sie sind vollständig ungeschützt.


----------

